# Random Bass stuff



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Funny enough, that looks like an old pic (B&W, fashion, hair, etc.). Until you see the iPad on the stand.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

Just found out about this.
It's going on my x-mas wish list.

Rush’s Geddy Lee on His ‘Big Beautiful Book of Bass,’ John Paul Jones – Rolling Stone


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes I would like to check that out


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2018)

From Geddy's Book of Bass


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks very interesting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh no , my friend, post a pic of the real thing (Ampeg doouble SVT with 36x8 cab - I think, look a bit small for 10s):










Edit: Ok you found the other one while I was posting this one.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone interested I might be convinced to sell.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Anyone interested I might be convinced to sell.


WHOA! That is one serious effects "pedal" ...or "pedals".


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’d live to try one of those. Bet they’d be fun.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you guys come to Ottawa, let me know so you can try it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chito said:


> Anyone interested I might be convinced to sell.


Funny how the wear is similar to a fret board. After the 5th fret, or G pedal in this case, the wear drops to nearly nothing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

20 year-old woman from Poland. 
Dad is playing drums.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Chito said:


> Anyone interested I might be convinced to sell.


Does it work well?

I'm interested. How much?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

greco said:


> 20 year-old woman from Poland.
> Dad is playing drums.


Holy smokes that was great. She made that I think 70s Jazz sound great, and dad was really good too.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Holy smokes that was great. She made that I think 70s Jazz sound great, and dad was really good too.


Only fair to give her brother credit for being the sound engineer and to her mom for CD sales


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> 20 year-old woman from Poland.
> Dad is playing drums.


just listened to the whole concert.....loved it.
thanks for posting
G.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

my bro the expert says it's likely a Fender Japan reissue bass, based on placement of the bridge pickup.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I never understood the hatred for Fieldy until I heard how Korn sounded on a shitty stereo. 

The way people described him and what I was hearing never lined up until I heard them played back on something that couldn’t reproduce the low end, then I understood all the clickity-clack comments.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

String change day. Still clearly my #1.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Bass - icly


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Guest (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=348345552508140


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=348345552508140


Amazing how well written that Seinfeld theme song is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

This is as good a place as any.

I was listening to the Rolling Stones compilation album Grrrr! The song 19th Nervous Breakdown, what is described as Bill Wyman’s dive bombing bass line.

I see a video from a 1966 TV show, but it doesn’t quite show what is described in the quote below. I am assuming he means he is bouncing the string off the pickup body, maybe it isn’t metal. Does anyone know for sure? It sounds to me like putting your finger between two strings and bouncing between them.

19th Nervous Breakdown


> I played a small-bodied Framus on that one. Not the red Framus bass that I used a lot onstage around that time but the one with the brown and yellow stripes across it that looked like a humbug. It was semi-acoustic. Andrew (Oldham) or Keith said something like, _Why don't you do something at the end there, some kind of a lick that will fill up the space between the vocals and the band?_ I came up with that Bo Diddley thing really, I just bounced the string with the top of my finger on the pickup, and ran my finger down the string. That is what created that so-called "dive-bombing" sound. Can't do it on guitars I own now. *- Bill Wyman*


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Lar, if you had to pick a bass player from whatever era or genre, who would that be? 

My two picks would be 

Tal Wilkenfeld










And 

This highly underrated bass player Cliff Williams.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Two of my influences

Geddy










Geezer


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Two of my influences
> 
> Geddy
> 
> ...


Geezer gets my vote.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Batwings for the win!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some guitar comments that may just be ing fun (& I am sure they are)--but some good stuff about playing bass:
*11 reasons why being a bass player is awesome*


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So cool.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The Early Days of Six String Basses


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Switched back to these strings after many years of D’Addario Chromes on this bass. Still have Chromes on my five strings. I used to use these all the time but they don’t last as long as Chromes. Very traditional sounding, almost double bass like tone.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 274904


Hmm, 2 basses, no cats & one woman.
Is that because I also play guitar?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sometimes simple is best. 08 P, RB400IV, Subway 215 (115 on standby).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

zontar said:


>


Was hoping to see the whole thing in all it's glory. 
How much?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Was hoping to see the whole thing in all it's glory.
> How much?


This was for a guitar show in 2018, it wasn't at the 2019 one.
but the vendor was.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

SUB taking a nap....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


I don't really like wearing a tie, but I would wear this one (or the guitar version I've seen as well)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


Well it is a fretless as well.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Acoustic Bass Industry Begs Violent Femmes to Buy Another Acoustic Bass

_“Please, please, please, buy this bass!” shouted Ovation Guitars rep Dana Cartwright, standing on the front lawn holding an Applause Elite bass over her head. “Our entire customer base is just you and confused moms who buy their kid a bass for Christmas by accident. We rely on you, Brian, and we haven’t sold a bass in years. They’re just rotting in warehouses — even landfills won’t take them.”

Ritchie, who has played an acoustic bass in Violent Femmes since their formation in 1980, is widely regarded as the only musician ever to use an acoustic bass to make good music.

“Oh, God — not these guys again,” said Ritchie with a sigh. “These clowns show up in my yard at the end of every fiscal quarter when their accounting departments start melting down. Ovation, Dean, Taylor… all the heavy hitters. I wish they would just kiss off.”

“You can’t help but feel bad for them, but I already have four acoustic basses and I only use two. I guess that means I have the most extensive collection in the world, but that’s nothing to brag about,” continued Ritchie. “I actually want to sell some of my basses to free up some room here, but I can’t bear to see the look on the company reps’ faces when they see my Reverb posting.”_


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Rockit (Apr 16, 2020)

What is that cool bass he's playing that fast lick on?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Rockit said:


> What is that cool bass he's playing that fast lick on?


Post #123? LeFay D-tuner. Not a current model.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

My new slapping bass ! 


HNG^%$


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 307620


Hmm, I wonder how many people realize who this is.
(I'm sure many do, but some never really looked at it or tried to figure it out)


----------



## Rockit (Apr 16, 2020)

Man, it's really driving me nuts! He looks so familiar but I can't figure it out. (Post#131)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rockit said:


> Man, it's really driving me nuts! He looks so familiar but I can't figure it out. (Post#131)


The man on the silver mountain.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Same band, different bass.


----------



## Rockit (Apr 16, 2020)

would his initials be C.G.? (posts #'s 131 and 134)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rockit said:


> would his initials be C.G.? (posts #'s 131 and 134)


#131 RJD
#134 RB?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, I may have been mistaken with the 'same band' comment though they were bandmates at one time.
@laristotle , when was that pic in post #131 from?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Yes, I may have been mistaken with the 'same band' comment though they were bandmates at one time.
> @laristotle , when was that pic in post #131 from?


'72/3 ish?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A lot of people aren't aware he was a bass player.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Who did you adopt?



laristotle said:


> View attachment 311316


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

starjag said:


> Who did you adopt?


me


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Rockit (Apr 16, 2020)

"I am I am I am" LMAO! Love it! My bad day just got better. Thanks!
Looks like a 57 P to me.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

They cost tree fiddy.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 314268


Flea?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Flea?


At Cosplay.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Corey Parks


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

zontar said:


>


I hope they're playing 'Big Bottom'.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I hope they're playing 'Big Bottom'.


Well considering who they are & who they played for they are likely playing a song by the Alice Cooper Band--likely School's Out.

But I get the reference.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The other great builder out of Saskabush .......


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Bill Wyman Auction Breaks Records for Highest Selling Bass Guitar, Amplifier

_The record-breaking bass was Wyman’s 1969 Fender Mustang bass with a competition orange finish, which Wyman used on Rolling Stones recordings between 1969 and 1970. It sold for $384,000, shattering the record previously held by the sale of a left-handed Hofner bass presented to Paul McCartney in 1964, which sold at auction in 2013 for $204,800.

Meanwhile, Wyman’s 1962 Vox AC30 Normal model amplifier sold for $106,250, which topped the $77,000 sale of two David Gilmour amplifiers sold at auction in 2019. Wyman’s amp had some historical significance as well, as his ownership of it played a big part in the Rolling Stones hiring him back when he first auditioned for the band. _


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, I need a Mustang bass so badly!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

starjag said:


> Oh, I need a Mustang bass so badly!


Fender Mustang P/J Bass - Olympic White | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

John Ivison: With end of Rush and COVID ongoing, Geddy Lee looks for a silver lining playbook


'I’ve been incredibly fortunate. But one can’t keep looking back. You still have to get on with your life and do new things,' the former Rush bass player says




nationalpost.com


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Sweet interview


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

(The contest is long over though)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Televised performance is such a funny thing to say.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 331847


It does kind of work that way sometimes.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

The curse!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

starjag said:


> Oh, I need a Mustang bass so badly!


For a while in the '70s I had both a Mustang and a Tele bass, both as solid and dependable as anything made before or since, imho. Not being a huge guy, the Mustang was a great fit.

On and off for 20 years or so I played guitar in a band with a bassist who's primary bass was an old and rather beat up Mustang, and it always sounded great. He had an original Beatle bass and a Jazz bass but neither were any better than the Mustang. Here's me with mine.


----------



## TwystydThunder (Oct 21, 2020)

Robert1950 said:


>


It's just another tool...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Billy!



laristotle said:


> View attachment 333557


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I only have a 4 string bass, but I do want to try this. Talk about tone!



laristotle said:


> View attachment 338006


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

that is magical !


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

I’ve come to the conclusion after looking the ratio of used guitars to basses that pop up on various sites that there are about 5 bass players in Canada and a billion guitarists.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sugar said:


> I’ve come to the conclusion after looking the ratio of used guitars to basses that pop up on various sites that there are about 5 bass players in Canada and a billion guitarists.


I`m a bass player and started buying guitars just to fit in !


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sugar said:


> I’ve come to the conclusion after looking the ratio of used guitars to basses that pop up on various sites that there are about 5 bass players in Canada and a billion guitarists.


Your information is out of date. There are 6 of us now.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I was never polled, so, it's now 7.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Obviously!



Frenchy99 said:


> I`m a bass player and started buying guitars just to fit in !


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I did the opposite and sold all my guitars.



Frenchy99 said:


> I`m a bass player and started buying guitars just to fit in !


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Therein lies madness ...


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Sugar said:


> I’ve come to the conclusion after looking the ratio of used guitars to basses that pop up on various sites that there are about 5 bass players in Canada and a billion guitarists.


After working in a music store, I decided your idea was correct. I bought a wreck of a Jazz Bass and mostly made the switch. And I hardly twitch at all any more.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

As random as anything else, any feedback for the Traynor Twin Eight can?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I’ve come to the conclusion after looking the ratio of used guitars to basses that pop up on various sites that there are about 5 bass players in Canada and a billion guitarists.





Mooh said:


> Your information is out of date. There are 6 of us now.





laristotle said:


> I was never polled, so, it's now 7.


Relax, fellas. Every guitar player is a bass player.




Just usually not a very good one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Relax, fellas. Every guitar player is a bass player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Relax, fellas. Every guitar player is a bass player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not going to argue.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

The old girl and I wish everyone Happy Holidays, stay safe!










TD


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

That's gorgeous . That eggplantglo , shoe and toaster , check !


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Morrow said:


> That's gorgeous . That eggplantglo , shoe and toaster , check !


Thx, Burgundyglo has always been my favourite Rickenbacker finish. If you close you can see the checker binding, split tailpiece, full width MOP inlays and Grover wave tuners. This bass was one of the very last ones to leave the factory with all the vintage features before the factory started to eliminate them in stages over the next 5 months starting in May of 1973.

BTW, the horseshoe p/u itself not including the surround is the only item that's not original, it's a re-issue.

TD


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I have a Burgundy 4000 , but it's not quite as deep .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'll play too. Scratch build by a drum maker in Ottawa. This is #2 of 5 that he's made.
Details can be found here;








NBD Custom Ricky 4003 build


Made a trade this morning. '16 Custom built Ricky 4003. Made by a drummer(?!) in Ottawa This is #2 of 5 that he's made (so far) Here's the build thread; Rickenbacker 4003 bass build -single truss rod -macassar ebony fingerboard -stainless steel frets -narrower headstock (just by a little bit)...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I like it ! I spent years looking for one before the internet changed things . They simply did not pop up for sale in Nova Scotia . I was visiting Toronto one day , and went down to the 12th Fret , and there were two later fireglow 4001 basses hanging on the wall . I couldn't swing it at the time , but I was on a mission , and I eventually found a fireglow 4001 . I still get a little weak in the knees when I look at it .


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

This one , a later 4001 , but I love it .


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

That's a great version of Fireglo Morrow. My 4001v63 has the same darker version of Fireglo with a tinge of orange/yellow. I can't stand the "pinkglo" that the factory was producing during the early 2000's. 










TD


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

That's a beauty !


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

No political comment intended--just read it for the bass stuff


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice bedroom practice setup. 



laristotle said:


> View attachment 348599


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

A very useful development. Curious why it didn't pick up. Would love to have a bass suit.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just sold these in the last 2 days so I'm back in the market for a bass or two if I ever get the money. The Godin is fretless. I'm sure I'm going to miss them.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Happy hunting  



Mooh said:


> View attachment 356460
> View attachment 356461
> 
> 
> Just sold these in the last 2 days so I'm back in the market for a bass or two if I ever get the money. The Godin is fretless. I'm sure I'm going to miss them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Found this near mint Godin Freeway on Facebook Marketplace and picked it up yesterday. Reasonable price, with gigbag, everything works as designed and the set-up is spot on. Can't wait to replace the strings with flatwounds.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## WinnipegTechGuy (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm surprised there wasn't a pedal of any kind in that top 10 list


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

WinnipegTechGuy said:


> I'm surprised there wasn't a pedal of any kind in that top 10 list


A Boss tuner pedal was mentioned.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just came back from the local mom’n’pop music shop where I saw this. Looks like fun. Didn’t care to notice the price as I‘m broke.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I picked one up for under a hundred bucks on kijiji .
guilty pleasure 
It’s fun to noodle on , has a surprising deep voice . I also have an Ashbory for when I want to hear some iffy intonation .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

What about the matching cargo shorts?



laristotle said:


> View attachment 392546


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

starjag said:


> What about the matching cargo shorts?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice. Pointy headstock!



laristotle said:


> View attachment 396271


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Is that the vulpeck bass playing dude?


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

A walking bass line ! 🙃


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You can't get a label like that if it is not an original. No way, no how.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Lovely reverse (reverse) tuners. And actually interesting story that the reverse tuners were actually the original tuners. The tuners that we now think common were the original reverse tuners. 



laristotle said:


> View attachment 405484


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Accidental bass clef in my lunch


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

paraedolia said:


> Accidental bass clef in my lunch
> 
> View attachment 408976


Holy “f”! 

I‘ll get my coat.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

What was he like before heroin?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Who, Larry? 



Hammerhands said:


> What was he like before heroin?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Don't recall Gollum doing H. Sure looks like it though. lol


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Hammerhands said:


> What was he like before heroin?


meth, not even once


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Slappa-da-bass


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

When you pick up the guitar player's instrument


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That is amazing!

But that song writing credit on YouTube Bro!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 425273


I’ve run into almost this exact scenario, and was going to comment further but felt my blood pressure rise.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> But that song writing credit on YouTube Bro!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

if that design were straightened out so it was playable, it would be pretty cool as a bass.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

zontar said:


>


Not sure 'neck like a swan' is something I would want in a bass.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

too much coffee before the gig? lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Marshtech (May 8, 2021)

Nice. The Longhorn too.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Who wore it better?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

paraedolia said:


> Who wore it better?


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Found in the musical aisle on kijiji just now …









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Sgtstiletto (4 mo ago)

Morrow said:


> Found in the musical aisle on kijiji just now …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For when you’re playing music, but you must also construct additional pylons…


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Morrow said:


> Found in the musical aisle on kijiji just now …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Finally.... finally I caved. I have been meaning to build a fiberglass sub enclosure in the back of my civic going on... oh, 13 months or so? I got really tired of the dual 10" box taking up my whole trunk so I pulled it out, ported boxes take up an extreme amount of trunk real-estate. So then.... I have been sub-less. Now for any normal human being this wouldn't be a problem, life could go on. However for this poor chap, having lost my subs was like losing a part of myself. You really would think that might motivate a man to get off his ass and get it done.... but you would be wrong. The thought of fiberglassing in the trunk of a 92 civic really just doesn't float my boat these days, not one little bit.

So, today, I broke down. Walked into Andre's Elecronics in Nanaimo. You know, the bastards that bought out my long time favorite store Mad Man McKays. Anyhow, I was looking for a dumpy 10 inch sealed box, you know the one.... shoddy workmanship, just under/over a cubic foot and can 9 times out of 10 be had for around 100 dollars. Well.... they didn't really have any. Oh well, maybe this is the motivation I need to get this done. The sales guy, God bless his soul, says to me "hold on, we do have this one box" and he then tells me its about 120 dollars. Well 120 is like 100 so ok! It's a ported 10, square port and about 1.5/1.75 cubic feet, front plate is 1" mdf and the rest is 3/4 and carpeted black... so perfect. Still less than 7 sqft so I'm winning. We get to the till and he kinda just drops his jaw. Turns out this particular box was listed at 240. Well, unlike how 120 is like 100, 240 isn't really all that related to 120. You know, that guy dropped his pants on it and sold it to me for the price he gave me in the first place, plus 9 dollars. I almost couldn't believe it! Turns out there are still some very good sales folks in the world.

To make a long story even longer.... these are the same folks that managed to sell me 2 class A/B multi channel amplifiers one day when I was looking for some speakers and on another occasion sold me a 900 dollar set of front speakers when I was just in there for... well I don't remember but it sure wasn't another set of speakers. Never underestimate the power of a good salesmen. Most of the good staff from Mad Man's apparently migrated with the sale so I hate them less now that I know 

Just to top it off.... I had been dealing with Mad Man's for about 14 years when they sold. They were the store where I cut my teeth in car audio. I bought and sold back so much gear from those guys, constantly climbing the ladder in quality. One day I dropped about 700 dollars on a sub that I could hardly afford at the time. On top of not really being able to afford it, I knew so little about audio.... I hooked that poor little 4ohm dual coil sub up running at 2ohm and then juiced it with 900w RMS. Let's say it did not end well. I went back to that store to see if there was anything they could do for me. The owner? looks up my sales history, listens to my sob story and proceeds to tell me that it must have been defective and if a 24 of Budweiser showed up in the fridge he would find a way to prove it  So if you ever want a life long customer, just go the extra mile. I have never bought audio equipment anywhere else, I probably paid too much from time to time and got great deals some other times but you know what, that relationship means everything.

Anyhow.... if I'm rambling it is because my brain is scrambled back up like it should be from the sweet sweet vibrations!

I mean, you said random right?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh kijiji , the stuff I walk past in a music store comes up on kijiji and I’m flying out the door cash in hand. Yesterday I bought a tweed triple guitar case/stand.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Morrow said:


> Oh kijiji , the stuff I walk past in a music store comes up on kijiji and I’m flying out the door cash in hand. Yesterday I bought a tweed triple guitar case/stand.
> View attachment 441707


Does it actually fold down into the case?


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes indeed !


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Morrow said:


> Yes indeed !
> View attachment 441725


Alright, now I'm impressed.

That is amazing and tweed and amazing and did I mention tweed!

.....and I am jealous


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

You never know what might pop up on kijiji. I’ve found some neat stuff there , once picked up a brand new Levy gig bag , and then missed a second one that popped up. The one I missed was only $100 … it was bought in minutes. 
I’ve also found nice leather straps that look like they had never been used. 
Recently found a new Darkglass Exponent amp and an older SWR amp! You just never know …


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Morrow said:


> Yes indeed !
> View attachment 441725


I'm amazed you can get three basses folded down in there too, that's Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them impressive.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Man, Victor Bailey was a badass


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

If you like to gamble, I tell you I'm your man 
You win some, lose some, it's all the same to me
The Ace of Plates 
The Ace of Plates


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 448327


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Air Bass to Pino (better than the slappa da bass mon thing)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

The crowd when the bass solo starts...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Fender Player Mustang Bass looks like such a great concept, basically a short scale PJ. 










I had a '76 or '77 Mustang Bass that I bought new and should have kept instead of selling to fund whatever came next. The bass player in my last cover band had one as his regular bass and I always dug the clarity in the mix.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Worship Band Continues Shadow Ban Of Bassist


PEORIA, IL — The local worship band for Redeemer Church has continued its decade-long shadow ban on bass player Kevin Young.




babylonbee.com




PEORIA, IL — _The local worship band for Redeemer Church has continued its decade-long shadow ban on bass player Kevin Young.

"Yeah man, the levels are perfect," said vocalist Andrew Doerschuk, with the bass output again set to zero. "You're really adding that depth to our sound, bro."

According to sources, the shadow ban originated years ago when the sound guy realized he had never hit the button to turn on Mr. Young's bass. "That was probably two years after Kevin had joined the band," reported sound guy Dave Laramie. "I felt terrible, but no one in the band had any idea. I switched it on a few times just out of curiosity, but as far as Andrew and I could tell, Kevin was just playing that riff from 'Schism' over and over. He seems so happy up there though, so we just left him turned off."

A faithful member of the band, Mr. Young has admitted to having occasional suspicions of a shadow ban. "I'm completely in my element up there, rocking my beanie and shredding in the background," said Mr. Young. "Still, I have wondered sometimes why no one ever comments when I totally slay a riff during the pastor transition time. Also, a couple of times I forgot to plug my bass in, and everyone said I sounded awesome that day. Who knows?"

The praise band has also reportedly continued its shadow ban of the rotating cast of twenty-three different backup vocalists._


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------

